# Labrador's scrotum is red and peeling



## daviddionysus (May 9, 2018)

Hi,

Recently, I realised that my dog's scrotum is red and peeling.










Any of your dogs had similar experience?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has he been running through tall grass?


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

My dog will often get it from tall grass, and from snow/ice. Looks like a bag of cherries. It will even bleed and scab up if it gets too bad. Not letting him lick it will help it get better faster. Wiping it down really well with mushers secret before going out helps for us. We bought it online from huntindawg.com. but you can get it from most hunting dog supply stores.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

+1 for Musher's secret.

The ultimate insult to them is ball rash. A day in the woods or especially in tall grass or high snow and they look red and raw without musher's on them.


----------

